# 1st kill on XSight



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

Got my first fox Saturday night with the ATN. 
my cousin has lost many chickens to predators in the thumb. 






Thing gets up and runs off camera to left, went about 70yds into the corn!

Cottontail hunt thru the alpha dog. 
Maybe half way thru set.


----------



## nick 74 (Dec 4, 2008)

Very nice! Im glad u got it, but it sure is funny watching it run off when your not looking!


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Nice Shootin'! Good video.


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

Good time had, hopefully more to come with the XSight


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

Good job, nice clear video. what was the distance?


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

That was awesome congrats!!! I keep watching during walking dead commercials that is just too cool!


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

fowlme said:


> Good job, nice clear video. what was the distance?


Not far, maybe 50 yds, prolly closer


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

2nd kill, female yote this time





Didn't have the IR with me, but still could see fine, I need to concentrate more on the filming aspect, stay on target longer and watch my language so it's Internet friendly.


----------



## geofraz61 (May 12, 2012)

jiggerjarvi said:


> 2nd kill, female yote this time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just too cool! So cool, I just bought one after watching your first video and I'm just starting. Did you end up getting that in Antrim County like I read you were? That's where I live as well. Great job!


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

No
Washtenaw county 

Will be up near Jordan River Valley next Friday morning 

What's the snow pack like up there?


----------



## geofraz61 (May 12, 2012)

jiggerjarvi said:


> No
> Washtenaw county
> 
> Will be up near Jordan River Valley next Friday morning
> ...


Not much left. Pretty much nothing in my woods. What's left in the clearings is hard pack and easy to walk on just loud and crunchy.


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

Thx for the info
Your gonna like the ATN, lots of features, still learning mine.


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

Love the vids. Keep them coming.


----------



## geofraz61 (May 12, 2012)

It is one of the coolest hunting toys I've had. Love it already! I'll love it even more after my power pack gets here. Man can this thing eat batteries!


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

Yep 
I got the batt pack with cord and stock bag. 
I fully charged it when I got it and it's only used 1 of its 4 banks so far. 
Downside is every time I unplug it the time stamp is caput.


----------



## geofraz61 (May 12, 2012)

jiggerjarvi said:


> Yep
> I got the batt pack with cord and stock bag.
> I fully charged it when I got it and it's only used 1 of its 4 banks so far.
> Downside is every time I unplug it the time stamp is caput.


That would suck! Can you leave batteries in it for back up and still run the pack I wonder?


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

Dunno
Gonna try this weekend


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

geofraz61 said:


> It is one of the coolest hunting toys I've had. Love it already! I'll love it even more after my power pack gets here. Man can this thing eat batteries!


How long of a run time do you get on a set of batteries? Does it run on 2 AAs?
I've had mixed results with my Photon. Seems like they don't last as long if I don't have spares! Lol 
I use rechargeables and the best I've got was 4 hours of continuous run time which I was impressed with. I've also had them die at 2 hours. Could be the batteries I guess.


----------



## geofraz61 (May 12, 2012)

wolverines said:


> How long of a run time do you get on a set of batteries? Does it run on 2 AAs?
> I've had mixed results with my Photon. Seems like they don't last as long if I don't have spares! Lol
> I use rechargeables and the best I've got was 4 hours of continuous run time which I was impressed with. I've also had them die at 2 hours. Could be the batteries I guess.


I'd say about 3 hours at the most and maybe less last night when it was below 20 and that's leaving the WiFi turned off. It takes 4 AA. Not sure if there's other features I can shut off to get it to last longer but, the power pack says 16 hours in the ad so, even if it only gas 10 or 12 I'll be happy.


----------



## geofraz61 (May 12, 2012)

jiggerjarvi said:


> Dunno
> Gonna try this weekend


Seems like when I had mine plugged in while setting it up it automatically switched to external power source according to the little icon up top even with the batteries in it. So, I'd think it would work.


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

I've had a set of AAs in for a month. It seems to only use them for startup. I bought a few of these on clearance and run them on a scope ring on the rail. One will last a few hours easily and you can throw a couple in your pocket. 

https://www.amazon.com/PNY-T2200-2200mAh-Amp-PowerPack/dp/B00L9BU8Y2?th=1&psc=1


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

Forgot my IR batteries tonight but you could see 100yrds + without it through the scope. Only thing missing was fur.


----------



## geofraz61 (May 12, 2012)

NorthWoodsHunter said:


> I've had a set of AAs in for a month. It seems to only use them for startup. I bought a few of these on clearance and run them on a scope ring on the rail. One will last a few hours easily and you can throw a couple in your pocket.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/PNY-T2200-2200mAh-Amp-PowerPack/dp/B00L9BU8Y2?th=1&psc=1


A month?? You running the Xsight as well? Or you saying in tandem with an external power source?


----------

